# purple kush



## dursky (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey i ordered purple kush online.. its there top bud.. anyone heard of it???


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 22, 2007)

dursky said:


> Hey i ordered purple kush online.. its there top bud.. anyone heard of it???


not purple kush exactly but any kush strain is the bomb! trust me


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 22, 2007)

I have smoked Citrus and Hindu Kush and both are amazing highs!! I felt like I was about to trip, but I didn't. Definitely a couch like high. Nice pick!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2007)

i've grown it outdoors.


----------



## ZOEY74 (Apr 6, 2007)

I TRIED THIS STRAIN AND IT IS THE BEST I HAVE EVER SMOKED AND I HAVE BEEN SMOKIN' A LONG TIME..............WHERE DID YOU FIND THESE SEEDS ONLINE? GOIN' CRAZY TRYING TO FIND THE REAL MCCOY!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

Kush is my favorite strain to smoke. I will never forget the kush smell and taste. I just smoke a kush joint and i need to smoke another...


----------



## dursky (Apr 6, 2007)

not seeds real stuff


----------



## splifman (Apr 6, 2007)

dursky said:


> not seeds real stuff


what? where did you order the purple kush?


----------



## kenneth_342 (Apr 7, 2007)

dursky said:


> not seeds real stuff


 
Dont ya love living in canada dursky. Gotta love having high quality hash and weed deliverd right to your front door. This is a great country.


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Apr 7, 2007)

Purple Kush is straight fire. It had me high for a couple hours then I ate and then my people told me I was talkin and just fell asleep on the floor. Where are the seeds from I heard you can only get clones or something of that sort.


----------



## kenneth_342 (Apr 7, 2007)

smokenchoke310 said:


> Purple Kush is straight fire. It had me high for a couple hours then I ate and then my people told me I was talkin and just fell asleep on the floor. Where are the seeds from I heard you can only get clones or something of that sort.


Were not talking about the seeds. Were talking about the actual bud . Some real deal mary jane.


----------



## bcbuddepott (Jun 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've grown it outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 5955



hey how do i get clones or seeds please hook me up i will evan pay the middle man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

bcbuddepott said:


> hey how do i get clones or seeds please hook me up i will evan pay the middle man



go to the cannabis club and buy a clone. my buddy gave me that one. he had a few extra.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 12, 2008)

dj short has it from legends seeds.sick!


----------



## jordan65 (Aug 30, 2008)

gotta love that kush, the taste and smell is outta the world, but i looked on legends seeds and didnt find any. another guy told me it is only available in clone form, is there any truth in that?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 22, 2008)

jordan65 said:


> gotta love that kush, the taste and smell is outta the world, but i looked on legends seeds and didnt find any. another guy told me it is only available in clone form, is there any truth in that?


100% true

The Link to confirm.

I Have been growing this strain for quite some time now (gen 6 as of this post) check out my journal.


----------



## littlekidlover (Sep 22, 2008)

reeferman sells early purple kush - which is a cross with the early island indica, seems like it would be worth checking out.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Sep 22, 2008)

littlekidlover said:


> reeferman sells early purple kush - which is a cross with the early island indica, seems like it would be worth checking out.


 isnt he gone?


----------



## littlekidlover (Sep 23, 2008)

not that i've heard, you can still grab his strains through hempdopot.ca


----------



## LivinGreen1980 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have a half oz of purple kush in my fridge, along with a dozen other strains, one of the tastiest kush strains i've come accross... very potent too

one of the better strains going around canada right now


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

i've been growing purple kush x purple romulan oracal this whole year and have more seeds!


----------



## SweetSativa (Sep 24, 2008)

Purple kush is by far one of my favorite outdoor strains, right up there with Kiai Kush. This is My PK 5 weeks in flower give or take if you can get a good clone, seed or even a cut of a this stuff you'll be hooked for life, Its great for Guerilla too!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

looks pretty familiar to my except i have purple romulan in the genetics so my plant is more like a 50 indica cause of the PK and 50 sativa due to the Romulan! how tall is that plant ?


----------



## SweetSativa (Sep 24, 2008)

That Pk is 6 feet tall, shes a figdet to the rest! That buds twice the size now, Pink hairs are turning Amber! !(that picture may be familiar my hub posted it on adiff forum)I think my favorite thing about this plant is the deep purple stocks, a few weeks ago i was out staking buds up within 20 minutes my hands where coated with a cm thick layer of Stinky Sticky Purple Thc. mmmm mmm mmm!(this picture may be familiar my hub posted it on adiff forum)


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

damn yea i just went out and checked my girl and she has about another month the pistils are just starting to turn orange at the tips! hows the yield?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

yo yo check out one of them. outdoor organic, with some powdery mildew, in progress of taking care of it! thanks for the rep!!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

hahahahahaahahaah here you are!


https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/113145-crippledguy-needs-rui-s-help.html


----------



## SweetSativa (Sep 24, 2008)

As far as yeild goes this is my first year growing outdoors, im not sure what to expect i've never met anyone whos grown the strain outdoors, but im guessing they'll average 2-2 1/2 lbs a plant. What does your outdoor Pk average? I Posted in your other forum but if you get to this one first DONT USE MILK! Buy Physan 20, its cheap and effective and its made for The plants that we grow!


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 24, 2008)

I just took mine down a week ago. She was planted about three months ago as a rejected clone. She gave off 45 Grams cured, and I took her way early because my bills were tight and she looked good. And is good *takes rip of PK*.

Pic is from September 5th

P.S. The node in the back got broken off =(. Long story short the wife put a table in front of it to hide it from the electric company, they wanted to do a visual meter read, and clipped the branch in the rush =(


----------



## SweetSativa (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great! We had a storm about a week ago, when of the plants got hit bad, a hole branch went down. I'ts finally dry im ruling it up now, this is my first taste of my PK! Plants still have about three weeks give or take, so its alil premi but still premo!


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

see i could pre mature take down mine right now but i wat fatter buds, and milky trichomes!


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't handle those heavy Indicas. Couple of bong hits and it's nap time for Stinkbud. I'm more of a Sativa/indica kind of guy.

The hot strain right now in the Oregon med community is Purple Silver. It's a cross between a classic Purple Kush and Silver Haze. You have the sweet purple taste with an energetic Sativa high. It's a great producer also. Clone only...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

nice but my strain is purple kush x purple romulan oracle . romulan is almost 100 sativa! purple kush is indica! im think about moving out to portland! good idea man?


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 25, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice but my strain is purple kush x purple romulan oracle . romulan is almost 100 sativa! purple kush is indica! im think about moving out to portland! good idea man?


I bet it's tasty as fuck! Romulan is a classic strain I'd love to have. One of the few sativas that grow like an Indica.

Portland is a pot mecca. If you have your medical license you have access to almost any strain you can imagine. Not many of us around here grow from seed. The best strains are constantly being passed around so there is no need to ever use seeds again.


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> see i could pre mature take down mine right now but i wat fatter buds, and milky trichomes!


Its more than worth it to wait. The only reason I did was like I said financials, and also I do most of my growing indoors so she didn't get much attention. Actually all she ever got was water from the sprinklers, and a 6" pots worth of Black Gold.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 25, 2008)

stinkbud how hard is it to get your medical card, and how much can you grow?


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> stinkbud how hard is it to get your medical card, and how much can you grow?


In California its pretty easy. The best way is to already be being subscribed a prescription med that cannabis can substitute. Other than that look in the medical section of the forums there is a ton of info.

As for amount will vary by county and the doc can increase it up to 99 (100+ is a federal offense)


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 26, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> stinkbud how hard is it to get your medical card, and how much can you grow?


If you have a medical problem already it's just a matter of making an appointment to see the right doctor. You can contact mamas.org to make an appointment and they will give you all the details.

In Oregon you can have 6 mature plants and 18 plants under 12" high and wide. You can also have 1.5 pounds of dried material.

You can also be a medical provider for others. I have several patients that I help now.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 26, 2008)

thank stink. im looking into portland for sure. what other small cities are legit in portland. and +rep for you!


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 27, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> thank stink. im looking into portland for sure. what other small cities are legit in portland. and +rep for you!


Portland is surrounded by many smaller cities like Gresham, Hillsboro and many others. As soon as you are an hour away from downtown it is all boonies.

The Columbia River Gorge is a National Scenic Area and one of the most beautiful places in the world.

I'm going dirtbiking right now and when I get back I'm going to the beach and kiteboard. Not many places you can do that!


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 28, 2008)

hey all i recently aquired some purple kush x black domina seeds. i cant wait till next years grow to try these.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 2, 2008)

thats true stink. damn so is it hard to get your medi card?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 2, 2008)

smoke and coke said:


> hey all i recently aquired some purple kush x black domina seeds. i cant wait till next years grow to try these.


whered u get those? that sounds bomb.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 3, 2008)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> whered u get those? that sounds bomb.


 hey batman 
i went to niagara falls in canada, bought over the counter at a place called the hidden jungle.
they are willey jack seeds. if you go to ironseedsales.com and itll take you to the jungle. or google willey jack. i beleive now they have a mail oder address.
willey jack seeds buy 3 packs get 1 free. i picked up

purple kush x black domina
white russian
white lights
northern lights


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 4, 2008)

nice pick up man. white russian is very good and purple kush and black domina should tasty. good luck!


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 4, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> nice pick up man. white russian is very good and purple kush and black domina should tasty. good luck!


hey thanks i also got some blueberry and norther skunk, im gonna try for a few crosses next year and get a few seeds.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

yea i have purple kush x purple romulan oracle. wanna trade?


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 6, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> yea i have purple kush x purple romulan oracle. wanna trade?


ooohhh yours sound real good also.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

got them indoor and outdoors.. mmmmm


----------



## lookn4purpkushseeds (Oct 17, 2008)

does any1 in here by any chance know where i can find purple kush seeds


----------



## Tripolar (Oct 17, 2008)

Stay away from Reefermans early purple Kush. Its junk. I was part of Reefs site. They did a contest and a couple of runs. The results were not good.

Reef closed down his site. You still can get his gear at hempdepot and bc seeds. He has had some good strains but something went goofy with his operation in the last year. Dont know what it is. But something was off.

There is a good O.G. kush x purple kush out there. I just dont know where. Mine were gifted to me.

Tri


----------



## lookn4purpkushseeds (Oct 17, 2008)

whats up guys. can any1 help me find some purpkush seeds??


----------



## lookn4purpkushseeds (Oct 17, 2008)

hei do u know any place i can find purpkush seeds


----------



## -=4:20=-Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

lookn4purpkushseeds said:


> hei do u know any place i can find purpkush seeds


Purple Kust is a clone only strain. Link


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

Purple kush is only an elite clone


----------



## jonblazing (Feb 13, 2009)

purple kush..........


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

jonblazing said:


> purple kush..........


 
giga de goo


----------



## dursky (Feb 15, 2009)

I ment I ordered an ounce of bud from bestbud.biz .. it was great


----------



## Halfthrive (Feb 15, 2009)

I got lucky and had a friend give me a couple of clones. It blows everything else I got away, even my trainwreck.


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 20, 2009)

oh some of the best and most potent buds i've smoke! gotta be organic though, well atleast its always a plus!


----------



## mrslap23 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey im new to this i wanted to get some info on this strain of purple kush i went to a club and got the clone so i just need some info on this


----------



## jonblazing (Feb 23, 2009)

dursky said:


> Hey i ordered purple kush online.. its there top bud.. anyone heard of it???


 This is it, enjoy.


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 23, 2009)

this is purple kush


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 23, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> this is purple kush


thats not purple kush....its to leafy and loose......that actually looks like a lavender strain..i just grew a round of purple kush from bluesky and was really dissapointed with the yeilds..its a great smoke but if you grow it out go sog and really pack them in there...they grow really tight super dense small grape sized nugs


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 23, 2009)

really???? I just ordered some kush clones http://clonesdirect.eu/purplekush.html


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 23, 2009)

really........


----------



## jonblazing (Feb 27, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> thats not purple kush....its to leafy and loose......that actually looks like a lavender strain..i just grew a round of purple kush from bluesky and was really dissapointed with the yeilds..its a great smoke but if you grow it out go sog and really pack them in there...they grow really tight super dense small grape sized nugs


Yea that definitely is not purple kush it looks just like purple haze though.


----------



## [email protected],com (Mar 31, 2009)

pauliojr said:


> I have smoked Citrus and Hindu Kush and both are amazing highs!! I felt like I was about to trip, but I didn't. Definitely a couch like high. Nice pick!


is purple kush, and they all want to take care of it for me! thinkin im neieve cause when i was in my orime smokin daze columbian gold was the best. and aws $10. for a bread sack full. any way one tells me to pluck off the shade leaves over the buds and let it continue to grow and the other tells me to take the buds from the top of the plants and let it grow .personally i think they shoud stop being concerned with it and find their own what do you think ? anyone


----------



## [email protected],com (Mar 31, 2009)

pauliojr said:


> I have smoked Citrus and Hindu Kush and both are amazing highs!! I felt like I was about to trip, but I didn't. Definitely a couch like high. Nice pick!


is purple kush, and they all want to take care of it for me! thinkin im neieve cause when i was in my orime smokin daze columbian gold was the best. and aws $10. for a bread sack full. any way one tells me to pluck off the shade leaves over the buds and let it continue to grow and the other tells me to take the buds from the top of the plants and let it grow .personally i think they shoud stop being concerned with it and find their own what do you think ? anyone


----------



## nikebball518 (Apr 10, 2009)

So what kind of bud is that purp above? because i just got a purp seed out of some purp that looks exactly like that...way more purple than green.


----------



## 420Chef (Apr 10, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> really???? I just ordered some kush clones http://clonesdirect.eu/purplekush.html


http://102766.forums.motigo.com/?action=messages_show&boardmessage_id=502371


Interesting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meyer1980 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have smoked Purple Kush out in Whistler, BC. Shit was strong. I needed a wheelchair to get around.
I have also tried what a friend told me was Strawberry Kush, Nice taste to it.

He also mentioned that you can get Grapefruit kush. I dont know much about that one.


----------



## sneakers (Apr 21, 2009)

Does all Kush criple ya? 
I have some Super Bubba Kush right now that paralizes us. It's crazy 
A few of us were celebrating 420 yesterday. Non stop smoking of this SBBK while watching back to back episodes of Weeds. After a few joints everone was acting wierd (more than normal) and trying to move was like your in slow motion and your muscles are so heavy, but your giddy as hell!


----------



## kylekush (May 2, 2009)

from what i knew purple kush was only a cutting if anyone knows a seedbank carrying legit purple kush let me know its an all time favourite


----------



## frmrboi (May 2, 2009)

kylekush said:


> from what i knew purple kush was only a cutting if anyone knows a seedbank carrying legit purple kush let me know its an all time favourite


not pure, but should be a good one.

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/EII x Purple Kush.htm

If your in Canada you can mail order a clone.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (May 4, 2009)

check my threads,, i got the killer PK


----------



## BiG PuFFer (May 5, 2009)

this is what i'm talking about


----------



## raiderman (May 5, 2009)

splifman said:


> what? where did you order the purple kush?


 thats wat i say.he naver said wen he started th e thread,,lol,funny.


----------



## flyguyinmotion (Jul 15, 2009)

sure, what would you like to know ? flyguy


----------



## flyguyinmotion (Jul 15, 2009)

you're correct. only clones from PK available. Although I did expereince a "selfing" that generated seeds. Haven't sprouted any yet.


----------



## phnx (Jun 4, 2010)

I love purple kush, it's the first plant I've ever grown. It turned out to be a shemale and seeded itself hehe, I still have loads of seeds. The bud really is purple.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 4, 2010)

bcseedking jus released purple kush fems,they ask me to do thier journal gro for free seeds.all look great 2 weex flower,, jus ordered 10 more and sent me 15.i been doin thier stuff two yrs strait.all cup winners.


----------



## purple kush16 (Jun 4, 2010)

um everyone knows what purple kush is lol look at my name!


----------



## Cali chronic (Jun 4, 2010)

I just pulled a Purple Kush funny thing is that is some fat girls I will tell you----but my plat kush is more purple then the Purple?
number 12 is the platinum in week 5
number 3 is week 7 for a purple


----------



## raiderman (Jun 4, 2010)

Cali chronic said:


> I just pulled a Purple Kush funny thing is that is some fat girls I will tell you----but my plat kush is more purple then the Purple?
> number 12 is the platinum in week 5
> number 3 is week 7 for a purple


 yea thats sweet, heres mine.


----------



## Kobethastoner (Dec 22, 2010)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Kush is my favorite strain to smoke. I will never forget the kush smell and taste. I just smoke a kush joint and i need to smoke another...


 me too.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2010)

i harvested a pound this las round of pk,,its def. one of the strongest.


----------



## mtgeezer (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to get Purple Afghani back in the '70's and it was truly PURPLE, not like most of this stuff advertised as/or named purple so-and-so and is sorta purple if you look hard enough. 

Fantastic stuff! Special flavor, extremely skunky and tlght buds with great weight to them. Unfortunately, many of the old original breeds have disappeared due to crossbreeding and no one preserving the base stock from which new strains were bred from.


----------



## MicNice (Dec 23, 2010)

lookn4purpkushseeds said:


> does any1 in here by any chance know where i can find purple kush seeds



Purple Kush is an elite clone which means there are no seeds to be had. Reefermans early PK is crossed with an early girl strain to make the seed. I hear the results are unfavorable. You can find clones at SR-71 in Oaksterdam (downtown Oakland). It grows short and extremely bushy with giant fan leaves. I prune some of the middle and undergrowth out of mine a few weeks before flower to increase the airflow to avoid the powdery mildew issues i have had in the past. Make sure you have plenty of airflow. An extra week of flower will make for more purple color, flavor, and density. Don't expect much of a yield, but do expect tasty couch-locking nugs. Not sure if you can get it shipped to the US(legally) but here's a link that claims to have feminized seed, although every time I've visited they are always "sold out" http://www.bcseedking.com


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2010)

MicNice said:


> Purple Kush is an elite clone which means there are no seeds to be had. Reefermans early PK is crossed with an early girl strain to make the seed. I hear the results are unfavorable. You can find clones at SR-71 in Oaksterdam (downtown Oakland). It grows short and extremely bushy with giant fan leaves. I prune some of the middle and undergrowth out of mine a few weeks before flower to increase the airflow to avoid the powdery mildew issues i have had in the past. Make sure you have plenty of airflow. An extra week of flower will make for more purple color, flavor, and density. Don't expect much of a yield, but do expect tasty couch-locking nugs. Not sure if you can get it shipped to the US(legally) but here's a link that claims to have feminized seed, although every time I've visited they are always "sold out" http://www.bcseedking.com


mine were from fems and got fantastic results ,colr,taste,smell.doing 18 more rite now.and i wouldnt buy reefermans stuff,bad germ rate with those ppl and old seeds.


----------



## Kobethastoner (Dec 29, 2010)

i agree smoked some last night


----------



## dirtysouth (Jan 7, 2011)

Is Pakistan Chitral Kush the same as Purple Kush? A breeder named Beanho is advertising some and the description reads, "Pakistan Chitral Kush (some times called Purple Paki , Purple Kush or Purple Pakistan Chitral Kush) . . ." I've tried his Jack Herer X AK47 cross and it was pretty nice; exactly as advertised.


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 7, 2011)

no i dont think they are the same strain.




im a huge purple kush fan, its ridiculous in the bubbler. still a strain that can knock me down.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 8, 2011)

i've got 4 grams left of pk and i find it to be a real trippy strain,,growin 15 more now and 9 purple widows,6 kushberry,5 bluemoonshine.


----------

